# The Small Things Our Rats Do



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

Hello! I thought maybe I could start a thread where we could mention the little things our rats do that just leave us in awe, or another soft and happy emotion.

Like, I love it when Blaire plays with my hand and nips at it. I feel such a calm happiness when Ashley sits on the pillows behind my shoulders and bruxes/boggles nicely. And I love it and am confused by my boys getting distracted when I pick them up and they lick at my fingers, before trying to get out of my grip. 

I would love to hear what your ratties do!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I love how all 4 of my boys have to get out at the same time when I open their cage door. Like it's having 4 toddlers jump into your arms at the same time Also how one of my boys favorite spot to relax is on the top of my head


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love how Bonnie is so impatient for breakfast, that every morning she scales the cage and lands in the tub of food, stuffing her mouth with as much as she can and then climbing the entire cage again to hide it all. (By which point my other four rats have had twice as much as her anyway).


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Bruxing in your ear. Pippin blinking one eye at a time. When you pick them up and try to kiss them on the mouth and they use their paws to push your lips away. When you blow in their face and they try to catch the air with their paws. When you touch their sides while their in heat and they kick you with the hind leg and just generally act funny. how they strech their arm out in front of them when they yawn.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i think my favorite thing is when my rats are free ranging and I open the door and go into the room. They just stop doing whatever they are doing and run right to me! 

My Maly is the best about it. He has this happy bouncy hop. And he is like omg mommy! 

Maly is also the neediest rat on the planet and just follow me bouncing up & down like do u see me? do u see me? So silly.

I also love that I taught my khaleesi to sit up for a treat. And now she just will do it nonstop for treat after treat. it is so cute I keep giving them & then she runs, hides it and runs back. If I tell her no she has had enough she will jump on my lap & start doing it, then climb up me doing it. And sometimes she tries to get a second treat even though how she is going to have one stuffed in her mouth and carry the other while she runs idk...


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness, yes to the no-kissing paws, the bouncy-runs and the girly rat coming to get food and then hiding it and coming back to get more.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

How Dela will find the treat bag and then forcibly shove as many treats as she can in her mouth, go and stash them, and keep running back for more. All while shy little Neera is sitting beside her stash and eating all of the treats she brings. Also, when Dela brings Neera a piece of food to eat. She usually always takes two and drops one near Neera. How Dela insists that I take her places. How they both act skittish when they know they're doing bad things, but when they get stuck they still come to me for help, even when they know I'm mad at them. <3


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I love when Pippa goes zooming around like a little speedster and takes a flying leap over my tummy, clearing it in one bound. Nelly makes me giggle when she squishes flatter than paper and fits through literally any opening, in 3.4 seconds.

I love love love getting kicked in the face when I try to kiss tummies 

When the boys go squish and I can explore their little feets. When the try and scrunch out of my hands and end up with all their flab rolled over their faces like little shar-peis.


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

Yesterday my three adult rats were all lying down next to each other, their heads all facing me in my bed, either sleeping or watching me. It was too adorable. I just love how those three getting along, always together when they're sleeping.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I love how Algernon used to throw his head back in the wind and loudly brux. Algernon loved the wind so much.


----------



## Gabby (May 5, 2015)

I
love my girls and all the silly things they do like : Clotho refusing to eat her treat unless she's sitting on my shoulder, when its breakfast time grabbing a ridiculous amount of foo, shoving it in her mouth and running away with it. Lacey is the biggest horde ever, like I put them on bed and give them some treats and then when I put them away I find a pile of treats unde I blanket. And they've all grown fond of having a nap on my stomach after wearing themselves out. My three girls all have such distinct personalities


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

I hear you, Ashley is such a hoarder, who's grown accustomed to eating her treats somewhere on my body. Athena used to hide her treats in my sheets, and I could go actual days without knowing they were there.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

How when I put my face up to my rats cage, little Raven will push my glasses of for fun, and then do it again, and again. And how Raven will climb out of the cage and wander around near me when I feed her in the morning. How Onyx acts like she wants nothing to do with me half the time, but then out of the blue climbs my shirt and begins to lick my face. How Onyx will climb out of the cage, run to the treat box, cram them in her mouth without permission, then try to escape. 

But most of all, how my ratties love me no matter what, even if I ignore them for a whole week, even if I close the cage door on my tales, even if I generally screw up. They love me. For a long time, almost half a year, I didn't play with them enough... I barely ever did...... they still ran to the cage door when I came in.


Today I was crying....... and I went to my ratties. And they started coming to the door, but then they stopped and looked at me.... I think the could tell I was crying. I took one out, and when she started to wander away, I started crying again and said "please don't leave me too". I picked her up and put her back on my lap.... I held her up to my face and she snuffled it....... she stayed on my lap that time, instead of running away.. because she knew I needed her to stay.......


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

They completely ruined 1 and 1/2 straps of the hammock- that they love. I tied the rest of one of the two affected to a bar, the hammock currently folded in half, the log-plush-hanging thingy taking up space. 

And they love it. Those beautiful wonderful (b)rats love it.


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

I finally put Blaire in the cage with the big Ratties, since she's 6 weeks on Monday, and she's proven to have an Alpha attitude, a quality she got from her mommy. 

She also learned how to climb the rest of my furniture, and just the thought exasperates me.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Fu-Inle said:


> When you pick them up and try to kiss them on the mouth and they use their paws to push your lips away.


A thousand times this!

When your hand is in their way and they pick up a finger with their mouth and carry it out of the way.
When they chew on their toes.
When they lick their lips when they're eating something like applesauce or a banana.


----------



## lilithsratties (Jul 23, 2015)

My girl Khaleesi is about 6 weeks old and she sleeps in my pocket. Ira thinks she's a ninja and escapes and I'll find her running across my feet. Momma always grabs at my pants (or bare leg, ouch!) when I walk past her cage, and Princess Bubblegum always goes into my shirt and hides her treats to throw at Marceline. I love my girls  So silly


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

I was laughing the other day because I got rid of my box springs and bed frame and replaced it with this metal thing, and the ratties couldn't figure out how to get on/off! The girls figured it out the fastest.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

When Beadle tries to climb up my pant leg even though he's too big to fit. 
When Gustav tries to fix my hair

It was really heartwarming when Beadle dislocated his ankle and was all groggy from the vet visit, Gus brought him food and laid next to him.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is the kind of thread I love to see!

When my rats came home from the shelter they were very skittish and hand shy; they wouldn't even smell my hand, so I would hold my finger out and just boop them on the nose and keep it there for a bit. Now that Xavier has made himself at home he'll boop my finger himself when I put it in front of his face! He's sometimes very insistent about it and he'll push his nose very firmly onto my finger. 

I love how Oscar is a little Ostrich and he always wants to hide his face when he's upset. He'll bury it anywhere he can think to, as if when he can't see the threat it can't see him.

I love how they both love to steal food off my plate, but Oscar tends to steal the healthy food and Xavier takes the junk.

I love how they both get excited at the sound of my blender because delicious food awaits, but they act affronted when I've made a sour green smoothie because they don't like the taste.

I love how Xavier chases my cats off my bed during free-range time and then acts like he's a big tough guy.

I love how Oscar steals my things to make a little nest (I'll see if I can figure out how to post a video)
[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203578167489842&set=vb.1684953196&ty pe=2&theater[/video]


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

@miss six- I was very concerned about the safety of your ratties for a second before I realized it was Gustav's love that warmed your heart, instead of the dislocation! Lol

When they realize you have food and they try to stash perishables in their cage

Before cookie crossed through rainbow bridge instead of using a bowl she demanded I hand her rat blocks so she could stash it in somewhere of her choosing just so she would stop dumping their bowl

When they tear up a hammock to add it to nest.... When they'd still rather sleep in a hammock!

Cookie loved to make a nest for the others and carried in the food, such a caring girl- but still sneaky she tried to eat any and all fresh foods and tasty treats before anyone else could

Also seconding chasing the cat!


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

It's come to my attention that Blaire is just like her (late) mother, Athena. Athena was my most daring adventurer, and often figured out how to get places that no other rat could get to. Until recently, she was the only rat I've ever had to leverage herself behind my chest of drawers and against the wall, to go up and get to the cage (where there's food and water). Blaire has not only figured out how to do that, but do the same with my bookshelves, and (due to other ratties ripping at the carpet on either side of doors) squeezing into my closet so she can have even more fun. 

(She's still more bottom heavy than Athena, so she's like her dad in that way. And I'm assuming she has his sight, because Athena sometimes acted like she couldn't see well.)


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

When they suddenly decide they want to something, Like my rat, Merry was making her way up the ramp leading into the cage when suddenly half way she turns around dashes down the ramp and runs so fast to the water bowl I have on the floor outside, that she almost falls head first into the water. She takes a drink and then just casually wanders back up the ramp into the cage, goes to the litterbox, takes a dump, then falls aleep. Lol wtf. Also, when rats fall and then just carry on doing whatever like nothing even happened. One time Pippin was on my windowsill grooming herself. And well, you can guess where this is going. She reaches around to groom the base of her tail and falls then she just continues grooming like nothing happened.


----------



## ducketar (Apr 29, 2015)

Eris is very insistent that she can help me text. She has sent badly spelled gibberish to pretty much everyone on my contact list


----------

